# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  ummmmm.

## Terrian

not sure where else to ask this, but what happened to rrobor ?

----------


## Terrian

thats a shame.  
A couple of forums I have on have a 'sin bin'. 
People that have been naughty have only that msg area they can post in, usually they are sent to the sin bin for a week or two, be naughty again and they get a short term ban (up to 4 weeks) be naughty again and they get perm ban. 
Still this is Mr Watsons domain, he gets to make and enforce the rules, we visitors get to abide by them  :Smilie:

----------


## nww1969

I was wondering why I was getting in first on some of the replies.

----------


## watson

> Still this is Mr Watsons domain, he gets to make and enforce the rules, we visitors get to abide by them

  Just a small correction.
Its not MY domain it's yours.
The Rules are already in place and I don't change them.( without notification, or on a whim, or if my nose gets out of joint)......but I do enforce them. mostly ........gently.
A sin bin, when required would be good...and I'm looking into it , but mostly there's no need. 
That's my 2cents worth.
Have a good one.

----------


## Gooner

I read the offending thread. Personally I think the thread required a moderator to request an end to the bickering, or closing the thread altogether (as I suspect this one will be). Rrobor does seem to dig himself deeper into a hole during an argument, but his original suggestion did not warrant a lynching. Others rightly pointed out the correct procedures, and that should have been the end of it. I'm not sure what else has happened behind the scenes. 
Perhaps moderators should have a way to stop certain users from posting to certain threads (rather than closing threads altogether) in order to stop these types of arguments descending into petty bickering. Rrobor was not the only offender in the offending thread.

----------

